# ❥ Looking for a roleplay partner(s)! Info inside!



## Rabbtit (Dec 20, 2018)

I haven't had any type of roleplay in about two years and I've been feeling very creative lately, problem is I don't know where to look! I figured I'd try here because I don't really use forums much nowadays but I was here posting art anyways :,) Umm...I'll write what I'm looking for below but first, a little about me? I'm 22, and my current kicks are spyro reignited and animal jam! I like to draw in my spare time. I work as a cake decorator! I like cosplay and scrolling mindlessly through social media and, in rare cases, go out to the aquarium or for walks. I just got a new car recently so I've been pretty much confining myself to work and the boyfriend's house, since when you're out, you're more likely to spend money, right? :,) 

I'd prefer to keep all roleplay SFW, at least in the beginning because I don't like forced romances or blah blah - if it happens with the characters, it happens, but forcing it isn't all that fun for me.

Sooo, I have two cravings right now! One is  something more fantasy-like? I have a Rabbitfolk character for D&D that I like, and since I've been playing Spyro reignited I really wanna do something adventurous/questy! I didn't realize that my OC was inspired by Bianca , as I'd largely forgotten about her as a child, but now the memories come back lmfao :,) But yeah, I'm pretty passive and will let you take the reigns with the world building, if you like. I have lots of ideas myself but I don't think anyone would be interested, so if there's something in your head you just want to let out, I'm very open minded! 

The other craving I have is more relaxing; just a daily life thing. Can be any generic, basic-bitch scenario from school to being animals in a zoo (??? no idea) but something laid back that we can just go with when we're bored.

Please be 18+ even if there's no NSFW intent in mind! I'm sorry, I just am a firm believer that grown adults and minors should limit their contact on the internet. I'm 22 and I just don't want to roleplay with anyone younger, I'm sorry! 

I work a lot and when I'm not working, I'm usually spending time with my boyfriend so please do not expect me to reply all the time - and I will never expect the same from you! I typically write 1-3 paragraphs so someone on an equal level would be niiice. There's nothing wrong with the occasional reminder, but if you need me to be on my ass, using my computer 24/7 I''m not the roleplay partner for you, I'm sorry.

Also! I'd LOVE to roleplay over discord only, if possible. Discord is Rabbit#7920 . Dm me if interested! You could reply here too but I probably won't see it since I don't use my computer often.


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 21, 2018)

Woowoo


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 28, 2018)

This sounds fun but I'm not sure where to begin!


----------



## KittyKat805 (Dec 31, 2018)

I would LOVE to be in a roleplay. It would technically be my first on here :,) so it would be a bit of a learning experience. I have roleplayed before on different platforms, but much different than this. I have two characters that can be brought in, and I’m willing to make a new one for this if you have any ideas of what kind of species you want in the roleplay. I’m up for either of your suggestions for themes too! If you want to know more about my characters just ask or message me. But if the answer to my question of “can I join?” is “no”, that’s TOTALLY fine too. I just need friends on here lol


----------

